# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Crucell ontwikkelt tuberculose-vaccin - Sleutelstad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Crucell ontwikkelt tuberculose-vaccin*
*Sleutelstad -** 26 minuten geleden*
LEIDEN - 26 oktober 2006 - Het Leidse biotechnologiebedrijf Crucell gaat een vaccin voor tuberculose ontwikkelen, dat heeft het bedrijf gisteren bekend gemaakt. Crucell gaat daarvoor samenwerken met het Amerikaanse Aeras. *...* 
Crucell ontwikkelt tuberculose-vaccin Telegraaf
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

